# Vape lounge in China



## Derick (23/1/15)

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3527794786?pn=1 

Those clouds


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Site won't open for me


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)

Opens fine on my side


seeing this pic?


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)




----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

I see the pic. But the site just don't load.


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> I see the pic. But the site just don't load.


Strange, that pic is hotlinked from the site 

There's a lot of chinese on the site, perhaps your google translate is having a moment


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Thanks. After you posted the second pic, the site suddenly opened. Dunno what that's about.....lol


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks. After you posted the second pic, the site suddenly opened. Dunno what that's about.....lol


heh - cool


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Thanks. It's awesome that vape lounge. We need something like that here.


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks. It's awesome that vape lounge. We need something like that here.


Definitely, but I doubt anybody here could afford something like that - that must have taken some serious money


----------



## JW Flynn (23/1/15)

sure that is in china? I have been there, and those chicks look like Japanese chick.. lol, the Chinese chicks are not nearly as hot..... HEHE


----------



## Silver (23/1/15)

Nice one @Derick


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

There are a few there that want me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

JW Flynn said:


> sure that is in china? I have been there, and those chicks look like Japanese chick.. lol, the Chinese chicks are not nearly as hot..... HEHE



Agree to disagree?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

JW Flynn said:


> sure that is in china? I have been there, and those chicks look like Japanese chick.. lol, the Chinese chicks are not nearly as hot..... HEHE



You obviously visited the wrong places in China - there are stunners, and plenty of them. PS. those chicks at Mr Vapor lounge are all Chinese (Japanese and Chinese doesn't mix well).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/1/15)

true, but in my experience the japs where the ones that where really hot, the Chinese not to much, hehe, was in Beijing.... but ok, true, could have missed them, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/15)

Maybe try just http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3527794786. 
Don't bother with Translate if you are using Google Chrome, the chicks look the same in any language

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/15)

I can't tell the difference between Japanese and Chinese. Any pointers?


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

zadiac said:


> I can't tell the difference between Japanese and Chinese. Any pointers?



Japanese people tend to have longer / oval facial structure with lower cheekbones, wider / larger eyes and more pronounced noses.

Chinese people tend to have rounder faces than both Korean and Japanese people. China is a huge multi-ethnic country unlike Korea and Japan (which are more ethnically homogeneous) making it much harder to differentiate or generalize.

It is sometimes impossible to distinguish just on facial structure and then you need other indicators like language or their names to assist in differentiation.

When you place them together in a mixed group, the chances of making a mistake is a given from a Western perspective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (24/1/15)

that place look fatastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

The staff looks very "Professional"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> The staff looks very "Professional"



There are many happy endings in that place I'm sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

Every time i open this thread i think Suck my Mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Every time i open this thread i think Suck my Mod



Well looking at the pic's It does appear that they have tons of mod handling experience.


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Well looking at the pic's It does appear that they have tons of mod handling experience.



I think it's just that the "mods" they are used to handling are a lot smaller

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I think it's just that the "mods" they are used to handling are a lot smaller



 18350

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> 18350





Now I will forever think of smaller "mods" as 18350s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Now I will forever think of smaller "mods" as 18350s



It might be an 18350 but it works just has hard as an 18650... for about 2 minutes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> It might be an 18350 but it works just has hard as an 18650... for about 2 minutes



...and then it runs out of juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (5/2/15)

jees, this thread went sideways quickly.  

And...bru, you live in SA, so rating Chinese vs Japanese girls is kind of a moot point. it's all good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (5/2/15)

............. That place is expensive - as in $$$.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ESH (5/2/15)

This is taking it to a whole new level, we need something like this.
Imagine a vape + cocktail combo that is perfectly matched.
Hmm any investors interested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

